# Make a free Will throught Credit Union



## dodo (13 Jul 2006)

I heard that you can make a free Will throught the credit Union , My sister works in Rathfarnham Credit Union and informed me of this,All you have to do is ring the solicitor in the village and say you are a member of the Credit Union. I presume it is for all Credit Union's but not 100% sure.


----------



## blackditch (13 Jul 2006)

My husband and I made a will with our family solicitor a few years ago and were very surprised to be told there was no charge. Dont know how usual this is.


----------



## ubiquitous (13 Jul 2006)

Solicitors do this because they stand a very good chance of making big bucks on the administration of a deceased person's estate if they have handled the making of the will in the first instance. I have seen some solicitors using this wheeze to rip off bereaved relatives by charging extortionate fees for estate work while failing to comply with legal and professional requirements to provide fee estimates to their clients upon taking on the work.

The usual caveats about using only a solicitors trusted by you and/or recommended to you from reliable sources apply in this instance as in any other.


----------



## Guest109 (13 Jul 2006)

I agree with ubiquitous, i was involved in a will a solicitor was executor he charged around 12k and took about 18 months to settle there was over 350k involved, no interest was credited to the deceaseds funds,so he clearly did not act in benefactors best  interests


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2006)

If the will is straightforward then you may be able to do it yourself. [broken link removed]. Obviously if it is more involved or you are not sure then you would get independent, professional advice.


----------



## mf1 (13 Jul 2006)

Solicitors do this because they stand a very good chance of making big bucks ........

I'm not convinced that that is a major motivating reason. There are other reasons. For the solicitor - particularly newly established, it can be a good way of meeting new clients and anyone who owns property or has money, has a spouse and/or dependents should make a will  to avoid the occasionally very nasty consequences of dying intestate.  If anything solicitors probably do better out of clients who don't make wills or make home made wills. 

As a practising solicitor and like the bulk of my profession, I am happy to make simple wills for clients during the course of other transactions at no charge. For stand alone wills, there will be a relatively modest fee.  I have stopped doing the Credit Union type blanket wills for free as (a) I personally found it quite time consuming, (b) I don't need the potential business that it might generate and (c) a lot of people wasted my time, delighted with themselves  at being able to chop and change instructions and appointments and all for no cost. A lot of people behave quite badly when they are getting a professional service for nothing. 

mf


----------



## ontour (13 Jul 2006)

worth checking further but I believe it is the case in credit unions that you have a nomination form.  This allows you to make a quasi will for the funds that are in th credit union and any assurance value that there may be in the event of your death.

This nomination is not binding to the credit union and if they decide that the money should go to your family instead of the lover then they have the power to change your nomination.

I am not aware of any further reaching will service offered by the credit unions in general, it may be something specific to Rathfarnham.


----------



## dodo (13 Jul 2006)

If you make a family member an executor of your will, does this not cut out the solicitor altogether ie the family member looks after the probate, death cert etc, If it is a normal will as most are is it not that simple, So no fee to solicitor, also would it be wise to keep will yourself


----------



## clareG (13 Jul 2006)

Rowlagh Credit Union in Clondalkin does not offer this service.

ClareG


----------



## dodo (13 Jul 2006)

It seems to be the solicitor who offers this to the menbers of the credit union  which is close to the Credit union





			
				clareG said:
			
		

> Rowlagh Credit Union in Clondalkin does not offer this service.
> 
> ClareG


----------

